# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Has anyone read Beck's new book?

## Dissent

Has anyone read it? Someone needs to school that moron on what a Libertarian is...Ugh..I sat in wal mart reading parts of it as I was waiting on the wife to get done and it just make my blood boil at the idiotic things he comes up with statements he makes...

----------


## specsaregood

Surely you jest.  Glenn Beck is one of the most knowledgeable writers of this era with a firm grasp of all things Libertarian.  Maybe it is you that is misinformed as to what a Libertarian is.

----------


## Dissent

Sarcasm intended? I used to think he was cool but the man is 100% pure neo con...

----------


## Sola_Fide

I did the same thing...read snippets of it at WalMart.  Every time youd think he was starting down the right path, he would end up ruining it big time.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Surely you jest.  Glenn Beck is one of the most knowledgeable writers of this era with a firm grasp of all things Libertarian.  Maybe it is you that is misinformed as to what a Libertarian is.


 You have GOT to be kidding.

----------


## jj-

> *You have GOT to be kidding.*


He is.

----------


## BucksforPaul

> He is.


lol, he should have used the sarcasm font.

----------


## Guitarzan

Good sarcasm needs no sarcasm font and is only meant to be understood by the gifted few. 

This is not sarcasm.

----------


## COpatriot

I picked up this trash in Barnes & Noble and was blown away when I read the chapter where he basically regurgitates his mental gymnastics on paper about how you can be a libertarian and embrace every non-libertarian position possible and reject the most libertarian principles there are. He pretty much says you can be a libertarian and still actively warmonger and believe "they hate us for our freedoms". I can't believe people take this guy seriously anymore.

I seriously hope this guy doesn't wonder why he is so universally ostracized by the libertarian community. If he does, then his past drug/alcohol abuse may have been severely understated.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I did the same thing...read snippets of it at WalMart.  Every time youd think he was starting down the right path, he would end up ruining it big time.


"You darned IP pirates!  How dare you enjoy the fruits of Back's labor without paying him?!  You are a thieves" -IP fascist

ETA: I am pleased to announce that this post was so accurate, succinct, clever, and to-the-heart, TheGrinchWhoStoleDC actually -repped me for it!  Even when we're not debating the matter, the pro-IPers can't stand the truth about their position being pointed out.  lolz!

----------


## fisharmor

Isn't Beck more of a songwriter?

----------


## tbone717

I have not read it yet, but it is on my list of ones to pick up because it is selling well and is certainly reaching a lot of people.  When it comes to authors of political books like this, I find that there are some areas where I can agree and others where I can disagree.  Given that Beck does have a sizable audience, made up predominantly of GOP voters, it is valuable for Liberty Movement activists to know where he stands on different positions.  His target audience is our target audience.

----------


## AuH20

Book looks good from what I see.  I may pick it up.

http://www.glennbeck.com/publish/upl...TOCIntro-r.pdf

----------


## specsaregood

> I have not read it yet, but it is on my list of ones to pick up because it is selling well and is certainly reaching a lot of people.  When it comes to authors of political books like this, I find that there are some areas where I can agree and others where I can disagree.  Given that Beck does have a sizable audience, made up predominantly of GOP voters, it is valuable for Liberty Movement activists to know where he stands on different positions.  His target audience is our target audience.


Yes, Beck is very eloquent.  There is a lot we could all learn from that great man.

----------


## The Goat

Nothing like a undercover infiltrator to spread lies. If he's a Libertarian, Bill Marh is too.

The fact that Beck is mormon is enough for me to know he is in cahoots with romney.

----------


## tbone717

> Yes, Beck is very eloquent.  There is a lot we could all learn from that great man.


I don't know if I would call him a "great man", but he reaches about 8 million people a week with his radio program, so he certainly is influential.  And like I said above, we are fishing in the same pond.  When we are canvassing, tabling, phoning, etc asking for support of our particular candidates, some of those people we interact with are going to be listeners to his show, and possibly have read this book.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Surely you jest.  Glenn Beck is one of the most knowledgeable writers of this era with a firm grasp of all things Libertarian.  Maybe it is you that is misinformed as to what a Libertarian is.


ROFL!  Dry sarcasm.  If you had posted it on, say, Hannity's forums, they would be + repping you for your insightful accuracy.  I'm + repping it because that was damn funny .

----------


## COpatriot

The fact that he so ardently supported someone who has "vowed to combat libertarian influence in the republican parry" (Santorum) while openly bashing Ron should tell you all you need to know about Beck's "libertarianism". The guy is an opportunistic liar who will say anything as long as his audience keeps coming back.

As much as I didn't like him, Andrew Breitbart illustrated perfectly in the last years before he died exactly what Beck is all about.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> I have not read it yet, but it is on my list of ones to pick up because it is selling well and is certainly reaching a lot of people.  When it comes to authors of political books like this, I find that there are some areas where I can agree and others where I can disagree.  Given that Beck does have a sizable audience, made up predominantly of GOP voters, it is valuable for Liberty Movement activists to know where he stands on different positions.  His target audience is our target audience.


Oh, puh-lease.

That is one of the most laughable examples of mental gymnastics I have ever read.  "Valuable for Liberty Movement activists"?  Yeah, right.  

Only a fool reads trash thinking it will enrich him or make him smarter in the hopes of appealing to idiots.  We don't have to go around picking up every little piece of GOP war-mongering literature just so we can "reach people" who read this type of thing.  Use your brain, don't just go around trying to be a GOP wind-up doll who spits out lines that every old guard Republican wants to hear.  That doesn't help liberty in any way.  I don't see how reading a book full of non-sense that most of us don't even have to read to know what it's saying will help further the cause of liberty.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Yes, Beck is very eloquent.  There is a lot we could all learn from that great man.


You are killin' it with the sarcasm today.

+rep

----------


## jj-

> ROFL!  Dry sarcasm.  If you had posted it on, say, Hannity's forums, they would be + repping you for your insightful accuracy.  I'm *+ repping* it because that was damn funny .





> You are killin' it with the sarcasm today.
> 
> *+rep*


You guys, this is specsaregood signature:




> _I am no longer accepting +reps. If you must, please -rep me. Thanks in advance_


If you feel bad about what you did, +repping me will probably make up for it.

----------


## libertyfanatic

> Oh, puh-lease.
> 
> That is one of the most laughable examples of mental gymnastics I have ever read.  "Valuable for Liberty Movement activists"?  Yeah, right.  
> 
> Only a fool reads trash thinking it will enrich him or make him smarter in the hopes of appealing to idiots.  We don't have to go around picking up every little piece of GOP war-mongering literature just so we can "reach people" who read this type of thing.  Use your brain, don't just go around trying to be a GOP wind-up doll who spits out lines that every old guard Republican wants to hear.  That doesn't help liberty in any way.  I don't see how reading a book full of non-sense that most of us don't even have to read to know what it's saying will help further the cause of liberty.


Understanding the enemy is actually of critical importance. Stalin had a large collection of anti-soviet literature, just so he could understand his enemies, analyze their thinking, and find flaws in their arguments. I personally do not plan on reading the book but if someone else wants to for this purpose, then I have no problem with them doing so.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Understanding the enemy is actually of critical importance. Stalin had a large collection of anti-soviet literature, just so he could understand his enemies, analyze their thinking, and find flaws in their arguments. I personally do not plan on reading the book but if someone else wants to for this purpose, then I have no problem with them doing so.


And I suppose we should model our behavior after Stalin.  Is that what you're telling me?

----------


## specsaregood

> And I suppose we should model our behavior after Stalin.  Is that what you're telling me?


Why would you want to pretend to be that stupid?

----------


## KingNothing

The first thing I thought when I saw this thread title was that Guero and Odelay were really good albums and that Beck is a genius.  Then I realized which Beck this was in reference to and I thought "...oh, definitely not a genius."




is better than

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Why would you want to pretend to be that stupid?


I'm just giving the logical conclusion of that thought pattern.  Stalin did this, therefore we should do it, too.  The strategy of "understanding the enemy" by reading their material was used by Stalin, so it's ok.  That doesn't make any sense, but that's what he's saying.  

Besides, these aren't our "enemies" like Stalin had "enemies."  Enemies in these two contexts mean two completely different things.  You may be able to learn something from someone making earnest intelligent arguments and refuting them, but I refuse to believe that you can learn from the kind of pseudo-philosophical drivel that comes from Beck.  What he does is propaganda, not intelligent discourse.

----------


## Brett85

What exactly did he say in the book?

----------


## cajuncocoa

> I'm just giving the logical conclusion of that thought pattern.  Stalin did this, therefore we should do it, too.  The strategy of "understanding the enemy" by reading their material was used by Stalin, so it's ok.  That doesn't make any sense, but that's what he's saying.  
> 
> Besides, these aren't our "enemies" like Stalin had "enemies."  Enemies in these two contexts mean two completely different things.  You may be able to learn something from someone making earnest intelligent arguments and refuting them, but I refuse to believe that you can learn from the kind of pseudo-philosophical drivel that comes from Beck.  What he does is propaganda, not intelligent discourse.


Bingo

----------


## specsaregood

> I'm just giving the logical conclusion of that thought pattern.


No, you are snarking.  You could have taken part in civil discourse; but instead you decided to go with the same propaganda style of those you seem to think we shouldn't attempt to learn from.  eg: Beck.   You want to pretend you are above such style, but you end up perpetuating it.   We've had enough of plenty of that around here of late.




> Besides, these aren't our "enemies" like Stalin had "enemies."  Enemies in these two contexts mean two completely different things.  You may be able to learn something from someone making earnest intelligent arguments and refuting them, but I refuse to believe that you can learn from the kind of pseudo-philosophical drivel that comes from Beck.  *What he does is propaganda, not intelligent discourse.*


Funny that ^.

----------


## libertyfanatic

> And I suppose we should model our behavior after Stalin.  Is that what you're telling me?


Nice straw man, I never said that we should model our behavior after Stalin, I merely pointed out a famous historical example of a man reading books that were the antithesis to his ideas, just so he could learn about his enemies from them. You seem to be engaging in extreme black and white thinking. Your entire argument appears to be based around the idea that Stalin was a bad man, therefore everything he did was bad and should never be emulated by anyone. Lastly, your entire argument sounds as if it could have come straight out of Glenn Beck's mouth.

----------


## Athan

> Has anyone read it? Someone needs to school that moron on what a Libertarian is...Ugh..I sat in wal mart reading parts of it as I was waiting on the wife to get done and it just make my blood boil at the idiotic things he comes up with statements he makes...


Dude, seriously, don't mention beck-stab around here. It's Independence Day for crying out loud.

----------


## juleswin

if we were to emulate Stalin and read up on our enemies, then shouldn't we be buying up liberal and socialist literature and studing up on it. But who am I to tell you what to do, just pony up the $19:00 and get a review on how to talk to idiots.

----------


## AuH20

So far I have read through the 2 first chapters. Excellent synopsis so far of the last century scam which has typified our political process.
Theodore Roosevelt, Nixon, Ford, & both Bushes are savaged in the first chapter.

----------


## KingRobbStark

> So far I have read through the 2 first chapters. Excellent synopsis so far of the last century scam which has typified our political process.
> Theodore Roosevelt, Nixon, Ford, & both Bushes are savaged in the first chapter.


Deception is best served on a plate of truth.

----------


## coffeewithchess

> Sarcasm intended? I used to think he was cool but the man is 100% pure neo con...


Haha. The man couldn't have an actual discussion/debate if he tried. He, like Hannity, Levin, Hunter, O'Reilly, and most others in the "talk radio" and tv side of politics, live in bubble worlds. Protected by phone screeners and the "bad connection" line where necessary.

----------

